# Lilly Storm



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

AWW! Beautiful! <3


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

She is a beautiful little girl!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Is she going to be WP or hunt? She is really cute.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Western pleasure.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

has a very western pleasure look. I really like her.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

She's so pretty!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm wondering what color she would be considered? (Dun buckskin?) Her mom was listed as dun and her dad as a buckskin.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I think she would make a nice cutting, or roping horse


----------



## LiveToJump (Jun 19, 2009)

She is absolutely adorable. LOVE her color. She appears to have a dorsal stripe in the last picture, so technically wouldn't that classify her as a Dun? 

I also wanted to ask, is she a trouble maker? She certainly has that look in her eye in the first picture. =P


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

LOL! Nope..she's just a little love! Really a sweetheart most of the time.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Such a pretty girl!!!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

morganshow11 said:


> I think she would make a nice cutting, or roping horse


Out of curiosity, what about her makes you say that. Btw..from what I understand, her background is cutting horses.

Is there a place to look up what the background of your horse is?


----------

